# Mulling Spices



## tatud4life (Jul 6, 2012)

As anyone tried using mulling spices in making SP? Good idea or bad idea? What was the outcome?

I know that mulling spices are intended to flavor wine after it has been made, but I was wondering if they can be used during production.


----------



## Julie (Jul 6, 2012)

not sure if this would go with a lemon wine but since I never tried it, I really do not know. I do use mulling spices on those cold winter nights in a bottle of Merlot, awesome.


----------



## g8keeper (Jul 7, 2012)

Julie said:


> I do use mulling spices on those cold winter nights in a bottle of Merlot, awesome.


 
oh yeah....poured into a crock pot....maybe add a touch of sugar for a lil sweetness....tasty stuff, and it sure warms you right up....and from experience, for you smokers out there, it goes great with a djarum blak clove "cigar"....mmmm.....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 7, 2012)

g8keeper said:


> oh yeah....poured into a crock pot....maybe add a touch of sugar for a lil sweetness....tasty stuff, and it sure warms you right up....and from experience, for you smokers out there, it goes great with a djarum blak clove "cigar"....mmmm.....



Mmmm... Reminds me of gluhwein.


----------



## tatud4life (Jul 7, 2012)

That's the one thing I miss about smoking. Clove cigarettes. I love those. I think on my next batch I'll throw a mulling slice pack in while I'm inverting the sugar. I'm interested to see how that tastes.


----------

